# مناسبات > وأذن في الناس بالحج >  معلومة مفيدة : محظورات الإحرام

## بنت أبوها2008

محظورات الإحرام
إذا دخل الناسك فأحرم حرم عليه أشياء وهي : 

1- إزالة الشعر . 
2- تقليم الأظافر . 
3- استعمال الطيب في بدنه أو ثوبه أو طعامه أو شرابه . 
4- قتل الصيد . 
5- عقد النكاح . 
6- الجماع . 
7- النظر والمباشرة بشهوة . 
8- لبس القفازين وهما شراب اليدين . 

وهذه المحظورات على الرجال والنساء، ويحرم على الذكور دون الإناث شيئان : 

أحدهما: لبس المخيط . 

ثانيهما: تغطية الرأس . 

كما يحرم على الذكر  : خِطْبة النساء ولبس الخفين لمن يجد نعلين، ولبس شراب الرجلين ولبس السراويل لمن يجد إزارا .

ولا يجوز للمرأة : أن تنتقب . 

وإن أزال المحرم شيئا من أشعاره أو أظفاره، أو تطيب، أو لبس الذكر مخيطا، أو غطى رأسه، أو باشر لشهوة، أو انتقبت المرأة، أو غطت وجهها ببرقع، أو لبست قفازين , إن فعل ذلك ناسيا أو جاهلا : فلا شيء عليه ، لحديث رفع عن أمتي الخطأ والنسيان .

وإن فعله عامدا ذاكرا : فعليه الفدية ويأثم , وإن كان لحاجة :فلا يأثم وعليه الفدية، وهي لكل واحد من هذه الأشياء يخير بين ذبح شاة أو إطعام ستة مساكين أو صيام ثلاثة أيام. 

وإن قتل المحرم صيدا  :
فإن كان له مثل من النعم كالحمامة ومثيلها الشاة خير بين أمرين: إما أن يذبح المثل ويتصدق به على المساكين في الحرم، وإما أن يخرج قيمة المثل طعاما يفرقه على مساكين الحرم لكل مسكين نصف صاع، أو يصوم عن كل مسكين يوما، وإن لم يكن للصيد مثل كالجراد، فإنه ينظر قيمته فيخرج بما يقابلها طعاما يفرقه على مساكين الحرم لكل مسكين نصف صاع، أو يصوم عن كل طعام مسكين يوما . 

وإن وطئ المحرم زوجته قبل التحلل الأول  : فسد نسكه، ويمضي فيه وعليه القضاء لهذا الحج، وعليه فدية فإن لم يجدها صام عشرة أيام بعد التحلل الأول لا بعد الحج، وعليه شاة .

وإن باشر المحرم فأنزل قبل التحلل الأول  : فعليه شاة وحجه صحيح، وإن لم ينزل  : فعليه شاة ، وإن باشر فأنزل بعد التحلل الأول : فعليه شاة , وإن لم ينزل : فلا شيء عليه . 

وإن وطئ المعتمر قبل إتمام السعي فسدت عمرته وعليه المضي فيها، ويجب عليه قضاؤها وعليه شاة .

وبعده -أي: بعد إتمام السعي- لا تفسد وعليه شاة , وعليه مع ذلك التوبة والاستغفار والعزم على عدم العودة إلى فعل ذلك . 
الشيخ عبد العزيز الراجحي -حفظه الله-
http://213.175.193.17/?Cat=3&SID=193

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

ماذا يعلمنا الحج ؟ 
الـزوجـان في الحـج 
حكم الحلق والتقصير للمحرم خارج الحرم 
أعمال يعدل ثوابها الحج 
فقه حج المريض 
38 فضيلة من فضائل الحج 
محظورات الاحرام للنساء في العمرة 
كيف نستقبل الحجاج 
معلومات عن حج التمتع وأهم شروطه 
احكام تخص المرأة في الحج والعمرة

----------


## pink 7

جزاااج الله خير ...

----------


## marina rak

موفقه

----------


## أم عموري

في ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله

----------


## أم بوعوف..

جزاج الله خيرا

----------


## بنت أبوها2008

آمين وإياكن يا حبيبات ..

الله يسعدكن في الدنيا والآخرة ..

----------


## بنت أبوها2008

:Anotherone:

----------


## بنت أبوها2008

يرفع للفائدة ،،

----------


## عطر البنفسج

جزاكم الله خير وفي ميزان حسناتكم ..

----------


## بنت أبوها2008

آمين وياكم .. وبالتوفيق

----------


## بنت أبوها2008

يرفع ...............

----------


## سحابة صيف1

جزاج الله الف خير 

الحمدللة والله اكبر

----------


## تسنيم2

جزاج الله الف خير

----------


## bsmti

أتمنى ان تذكروني بالأيام الفضيلة بأن يمن الله لي بالشفاء


اللهم احفظ حجاج بيتك الكرام ولا تراجعهم الى ديارهم إلا وانت قد كتبت وقبلت حجتهم يا كريم

----------

